
What should a 45 year old who just completed a Data Analytics Masters do? - stadimet
Hi, 
I know you are all resourceful hackers. So I want your thoughts on the following. I am a 45 year old Indian in India who just completed Professional Masters in Data Analytics from IIT Chicago, School of Applied Tech. I have a regular Electrical Engg job in the Ship building Industry (my under grad is in EE) in the govt sector; yet I am interested in CS, Data Analytics and the InfoSec fields in that increasing order of interests. How do you think I should spend my time with my Interests given that I may or may not change jobs as on date (worry about age discrimination in Indian IT).? Maybe I may not be able to go into IT proper with my age. I am not sure. Neither will my company use my skills. What do you think I should do to keep my skill set intact and grow it. I love being in CS, fiddling with Data and Infosec. I am already developing small tools in my job as and when required. Give me some ideas. Thanks for your time. 
-- 
Regards, 
Surya
======
farm_code
Try releasing your tools in public if allowed. Use the public datasets like in
opendata.gov.in to create analytical reports for specific sector like fmcg.
Use the tools and report for consulting and training teams in those sector to
use the data.

